# Just completed Munsters Dragula



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's Grandpa's Dragula I have been working on for the last couple of months. I kind of screwed up some of the chrome parts with liquid glue so had to redo them with Alclad. It was the first time I have used Alclad and it worked great. Now I rather wish I had done all the parts with it. I had both cars when they first came out in the 60s and it was great getting them again. I would bet it turned out much better than back then.



















Bob K.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice! The alclad makes that look more realistic than the kit chrome. Nice work!
Chris


----------

